# Last minute Christmas Gift - Fireman Mirror



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Well less than 36 hours ago my sis in law called me and asked if I could rush a mirror done for her huband. I will let you know that had I had 3 weeks this would of been mac'd out to the max but insted this is what I came up with on short notice.


----------

